# و الآن مجمّع سكني و لا أروع dwg



## Moez Abbas (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السّلام عليكم
أقدّ إليكم مشروع مجمّع سكني في مدينتي، سوسة و هي تعتبر من أهمّ و أجمل المدن التّونسيّة.
هذا مشروع يقع في المنطقة السّياحيّة وقد شارف على النّهاية.
أرجو مشاهدة آراء كم و تشجيعكم.​


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## لمسا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك واعطاك من علمه كثيرا


----------



## مصطفى رافع (28 سبتمبر 2009)

رائعة ومفيدة وتستحق الاعجاب وارجو ان نرى المخططات اذا امكن
وشكرا


----------



## oussama.fr (17 أكتوبر 2009)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## archiking (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## روعه (18 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمووووو 
جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بجهودكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بجهودكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، Moez Abbas، على هذه البداية الموفقة، وهي تنبئ عن شخصية فاعلة، نتوقع منها الكثير خلال الفترة القادمة.


----------



## rahel (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شغل جميل وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (26 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع ومفيد وجميل...........


----------



## نونة88 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلو جدا*

نحنا مشروعنا تصميم وحدات سكنية فالدكتور طالب من مثال محلي وعالمي طبعا حيكون عربي او اجنبي انا حنوريه المشروع امتاعك بس ياريت تبعتلي الموقع العام مع اسم المصمم ارجوك ارجوك لان مهم جدا وياريت عن القريب العاجل شكرا ومشكور خويا علي جهودك


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

تم التنزيل وجاري الاطلاع تسلم ايدك


----------



## عصفور افريقيا (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جدا ويستحق الاعجاب فية جهد كبير


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مبدع .............جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## رادو (31 أكتوبر 2009)

Merci beaucoup انا زرت سوسة الصيف القائت مدينة جميلة حقا


----------



## momostafa (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم اخي وبدنا ان الجميع يكون بهدي الروح والعطاء الدائم ان شاء الله


----------



## yassermohy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ....................مشكوررررررررررر يا غالي


----------



## هورامان (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله لك واعطاك من علمه كثيرا*​


----------



## جوجة دانية (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## محمد رواقه (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks allot ---:58:


----------



## كريم العاني (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## odwan (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم بالفعل شيء رائع ومتميّز


----------



## الشفق الابيض (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بجهودكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك*​


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

موفق ان شاء الله
تمنياتي لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس مرموق (12 أغسطس 2011)

مبدع ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## samaoual (5 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## simoabdou (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## architect one (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ moez abbas مشاركة تشكر عليها بارك الله بك .


----------



## الشفق الابيض (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله بجهودكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

*


----------



## ahmedt2222 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## shanqawa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا على المجهود


----------



## Immortality6565 (3 فبراير 2012)

Thaaaaaaanx


----------



## doh (4 فبراير 2012)

Trop beau YA3TIK ESSA7A


----------



## بديع الوائلي (5 فبراير 2012)

thanks
very much


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسمة احمد (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (7 فبراير 2012)

رائع شكرا على العرض...وفقك الله


----------



## رواء طارق (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وياريت مخططات الافقية للاستفاده
تحياتي


----------



## حاتم المختار (17 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك على جهودك...ويبارك فيك


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

جمييييييل جدااااااا


----------



## مهندس2626 (24 مايو 2012)

*يسلمووووو 
تم التحميل*


----------



## Arch Haitham (24 مايو 2012)

مشكور وماقصرت 

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## رواء طارق (25 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## basem kandel (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## medo199022 (14 يونيو 2012)

شكر يا هندسة


----------



## العماري المعماري (21 يونيو 2012)

*انا اشكرك*


----------



## islamarchi (2 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي مشروع رائع*


----------



## ماء دجلة (4 أغسطس 2012)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## saidi75 (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس999999 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

غاية فى الروعة وتستحق الف شكر


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

قمة الروعة


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (20 أغسطس 2013)

_تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والعطرة_​


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (20 أغسطس 2013)

رائع


----------



## وديع ابو هلال (28 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## askndr (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (4 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## س.ب.ا (1 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا ^___^


----------



## shrek (4 سبتمبر 2015)

جاري الاطلاع جزاك الله خيراًَ.


----------



## abdo727 (7 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raafat_dh2 (12 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك حضرة المهندس 
اثابك الله


----------



## engwah (13 سبتمبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## libyan90 (13 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

